
Facebook Privacy Policies Draw Criticism by 15 Consumer Groups - jacquesm
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-05-06/facebook-privacy-policies-draw-criticism-by-15-consumer-groups.html
======
chunkyslink
While I can completely understand some of the criticism leveled at Facebook, I
don't understand the hysteria that is going along with it.

Everyone seems to be screaming loudly at Facebook right now but lets put
things in perspective.

You should never put anything on the internet that you don't want others to
see. You shouldn't talk about things online that you dont want others to hear
and you shouldnt complain when a free website you are using has bugs in it.

All the people that are complaining have a choice here. Nobody is forcing them
to take part in this. They are doing it voluntarily.

Stop using Facebook if it is becoming a problem for you.

~~~
tokenadult
_Stop using Facebook if it is becoming a problem for you._

That certainly sounds like a winning slogan for the company.

~~~
chunkyslink
I was thinking more about the users as their rights seem to be the main topic
of submission.

------
acg
In certain countries there is law protecting information about people held
digitally. My understanding of this legislation is to allow the citizen to
access information held on themselves and give them rights over that
information.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_Protection_Act_1998>

How does this affect facebook? What about other European laws? It sounds like
using data on a purpose collected on another premise, without agreement, could
be illegal.

------
Yaa101
While I normally do not endorse identity theft, I think it's time people start
to dig out everything about Mark Zuckerberg and start to spam him, steal his
identity to do nasty things with, harras him and so on, he needs to feel what
it means to have all your data out there because his opinion is a big slap in
the face of all these victims of such criminal activity, he is starting to
behave like an arrogant #%$%#$@.

~~~
fnid2
Two wrongs don't make a right.

The solution isn't to hurt Mark directly. The solution stop using facebook.

~~~
jacquesm
In Germany a bunch of hackers distributed the fingerprints of politicians in
favor of storing the finger prints of all the citizens:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/03/30/german_interior_mini...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/03/30/german_interior_minister_fingerprint_appropriated/)

Two wrongs may not make a right, but there is a certain amount of satisfaction
in such things.

~~~
pasbesoin
Ihre Finger, bitte.

